# Beware of Canadian Casino Caesars Windsor, Ontario, Canada is committing fraud



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Beware of Canadian Casino Caesars Windsor, Ontario, Canada is committing fraud at table games and cheating is very common. They will rob you blind before you know it. They will make you win some and then fraud you big time.

Caesars Windsor committing fraud using remote control dice at Craps table and other table games.

How many of you know that Caesars casino has CAMERA inside some of the Card shoe? #BlackJack #Baccarat

Alcohol and Gaming Commission of Ontario and Ontario Provincial Police are part of fraud in Ontario Casinos.

Alcohol and Gaming Commission of Ontario allowed Ontario Casinos to commit fraud using fraud devices and run Hearings & Appeals.

Ontario Provincial Police provides protection for casinos to commit fraud.

Canadian Anti-Fraud will not do anything about its own Canadian Government run Casino Fraud.

Take a look at "60 Minutes Report", how online gamblers unmasked cheating online casinos just outside of Montreal.

There is a huge difference between Gambling and getting Cheated and is not the same.

We must do every possible to inform the public about Caesars Windsor fraud most importantly Senior Citizens. They will rob their retirement saving.

Fraud by Canadian Casinos Should be a wake of call for all Canadians invested in any Canadian stock market including RRSP.

I am looking for lawyers to file Class action lawsuit against Caesars Casinos for fraud at the table games.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*OP sez:*



> There is a huge difference between Gambling and getting Cheated and is not the same.


If you frequent casinos, you deserve what you get! 

Why are you posting here..this is a MONEY FORUM, not a "waste your money" forum.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Seriously...if you frequent casinos you need the lackofcanadianmoney.com forum.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, but they have a great buffet!
Seriously though, what is this the latest 'trending' conspiracy theory?
You talk about filing a class action lawsuit, how about posting your actual name so that they can similarly decide if they want to sue you for slander and damages based on this post?
Go buy another lottery ticket.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

*I look forward to any lawsuit ....*



OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Yes, but they have a great buffet!
> Seriously though, what is this the latest 'trending' conspiracy theory?
> You talk about filing a class action lawsuit, how about posting your actual name so that they can similarly decide if they want to sue you for slander and damages based on this post?
> Go buy another lottery ticket.


I am not reporting conspiracy theory. I am reporting the truth and nothing but the truth. I look forward to any lawsuit and an opportunity for me to expose them further with more fraud. Remember, these people commited the fraud right under their own security Video. Lottery ticket that you are talking about are also mangaged by the same scammers.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

*You could loose all your life investment and saving over night.*

Again I am not reporting conspiracy theory. This is about the your money. I made a mistake of my life time trusting just because these casinos are run by Government and claiming we follow regulations. Until I caught all this scammers red handed.

I know lot of you not going to agree with me. There is lot of Similarities between Casinos and Stock market. You are betting on a stock that will go up in value. If the the system is rigged, you could loose all your life investment and saving over night. As you know you these systems are managed by the Canadian Securities exchange or basically government. I am not saying Canadian Securities exchange is rigged but is governed by the same entity. I know for a fact these people are committing a fraud openly in casino.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want people to believe you, you should provide some proof in your threads rather than just expecting everyone to believe your story. Also, have you gone to the media about this? If it's really happening, I'm sure the media would love to break this story wide open. 

The story on 60 Minutes about online casinos cheating is a totally different thing from the OLG-run casinos cheating. The online casinos are not run by OLG. They are run by Costa Rican companies and their servers are located in Canada, but run by First Nations people who claim they are not Canadian.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You sound bitter. It must have been an expensive Friday night.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Spudd said:


> If you want people to believe you, you should provide some proof in your threads rather than just expecting everyone to believe your story. Also, have you gone to the media about this? If it's really happening, I'm sure the media would love to break this story wide open.
> 
> The story on 60 Minutes about online casinos cheating is a totally different thing from the OLG-run casinos cheating. The online casinos are not run by OLG. They are run by Costa Rican companies and their servers are located in Canada, but run by First Nations people who claim they are not Canadian.


Video Cameras are not allowed in the Casinos for me to show you the proof. If this becomes lawsuit, I will request for the Casino videos as proof by date. Canadian Medias are making tons of money from Advertisement from these Casinos and Casinos are their major customer. I really can not speak for the Canadian media and their policy regarding covering when it comes to Canadian government Fraud.

Again, I am reporting this based on my own experience. I do not believe that you have that experience. The SCAM reported in 60 Minutes are very similar to what is happening in Ontario and Quebec casinos that are run by lotto Quebec and OLG.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Again, I am reporting this based on my own experience. I do not believe that you have that experience. The SCAM reported in 60 Minutes are very similar to what is happening in Ontario and Quebec casinos that are run by lotto Quebec and OLG.


Best way to not get cheated is not to frequent these places who are looking for habitual gambling "suckers'...hint.:wink:

I remember watching CTV program on habitual gamblers that just can't stop gambling no matter how much money
they lose.they keep coming back hoping to win back what they lost..a fool's paridise. Sure they provide free buffets
and free drinks..that's cheap compared to the money they make off you.

The habitual gambler featured in the CTV program couldn't win for losing. He lost his savings, lost his house , lost his wife, lost just about everything he owned because he just couldn't stop.
He cried to about everyone that would listen to him about how hard life for him now. Nobody had any sympathy for him. He even agreed to some casinos trying to help his addiction by putting him on their "refuse entry" (for this big loser") list , but still he snuck in somehow, and gambled everything he had until there was absolutely nothing left.



> It would seem like a simple solution: Just ban yourself from the casino and the problem is solved. Unfortunately, this isn’t the case, Mondolfi says. “Most compulsive gamblers and their family members believe that self-exclusion is the solution because the problem is the gambler going to the casino.”





> One of the problems that gamblers and their family members learn is that just because you self-ban from one casino doesn’t mean you’ve banned yourself from others. “The gambler can go next door,” Mondolfi says.


So if you want to be a winner "don't waste your money on lottery tickets and don't gamble in the casinos..because if 
you do..don't complain. You are doing it to yourself.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

carverman said:


> Best way to not get cheated is not to frequent these places who are looking for habitual gambling "suckers'...hint.:wink:
> 
> I remember watching CTV program on habitual gamblers that just can't stop gambling no matter how much money
> they lose.they keep coming back hoping to win back what they lost..a fool's paridise. Sure they provide free buffets
> ...


The story is not about gambling and is about Canadian Government Fraud.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

_"You could loose all your life investment and saving over night"_ 
How? If you take $1,000 to the casinoon Friday night, how in the hell do you lose "all your life investment"?

_There is lot of Similarities between Casinos and Stock market. You are betting on a stock that will go up in value. If the the system is rigged, you could loose all your life investment and saving over night. As you know you these systems are managed by the Canadian Securities exchange or basically government. I am not saying Canadian Securities exchange is rigged but is governed by the same entity. I know for a fact these people are committing a fraud openly in casino. _
No, casinos and the stock market are not similar, and they are not governed by the same entitiy. You are spewing total conspiracy-theory garbage and as a result your posting carries no credibility.

Aside from a place to grind your axe, what to you expect from posting on this forum? As noted above, people do not come here to learn how to lose money. If you want to be assured of losing your money, we agree - frequent a casino. But I have news for you, you will lose money even at an 'honest' casino.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Eder said:


> Seriously...if you frequent casinos you need the lackofcanadianmoney.com forum.



what a good idea!

we should ask the present forum owners - mostly Torstar i believe - to create a lackcanadianmoney dot com forum where some noted cmf idiots could be banished


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> _"You could loose all your life investment and saving over night"_
> How? If you take $1,000 to the casinoon Friday night, how in the hell do you lose "all your life investment"?
> 
> _There is lot of Similarities between Casinos and Stock market. You are betting on a stock that will go up in value. If the the system is rigged, you could loose all your life investment and saving over night. As you know you these systems are managed by the Canadian Securities exchange or basically government. I am not saying Canadian Securities exchange is rigged but is governed by the same entity. I know for a fact these people are committing a fraud openly in casino. _
> ...


No Body have the right to cheat and specially not the Government of Canada. We all expect Canada Government to set example, and higher standard and follow by it. I have seen it from crooks, but I never expected it from Government Casinos. That what make the people loose more, thinking it is legitimate place.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Caesars Windsor committing fraud using remote control dice at Craps table and other table games.
> 
> How many of you know that Caesars casino has CAMERA inside some of the Card shoe? #BlackJack #Baccarat


House has no reason to cheat, that's the whole point of the house edge. Camera in the card shoe has no impact on Blackjack. The house always plays to the same set of rules, it gives them a statistical advantage.

That's the whole point of the casino, they're slightly more likely to win in any given interchange, lots of small bits over time means big money.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> The story on 60 Minutes about online casinos cheating is a totally different thing from the OLG-run casinos cheating. The online casinos are not run by OLG. They are run by Costa Rican companies and their servers are located in Canada, but run by First Nations people who claim they are not Canadian.



i didn't see the 60 Minutes story but i'm somewhat familiar with the Mohawk Internet Technologies story out of kanawake, a mohawk reserve on the south shore of the st-lawrence river facing montreal.
.
http://www.mohawkinternettechnologies.com/about.htm


the MIT physical plant is out on the highway, on the far outskirts of the historic mohawk village of kanawake. As they say (see link), the company was founded in 1998. it's grown to be the biggest host of online casinos in the world.

60 Minutes may only have found costa rican companies running online casinos, but just about every tax haven jurisdiction on the planet has these incorporations. The servers are always located in funky zones like cyprus, gibraltar, caribbean, isle of man, kanawake. The capital itself can be assumed to be local, though. Banks in NY city, toronto, montreal, cleveland, chicago, houston, los angeles, london england & beyond. 

as for the mohawk claim to not be canadian, this is a matter for the most august of history & political science faculties in the most venerable of universities, not to speak of the claims of the first nation elders, chiefs & historical scholars themselves.

are mohawk canadian? or are they one of the Six Nations? did the six nations ever really agree to be canadian? or did something else happen when the first europeans arrived in north america in the 16th, 17th & 18th centuries? 

these are fascinating histories. When i met Laura, a bear clan mother in kanewake, i already knew that the traditional tri-partite iroquois justice system had influenced benjamin franklin & had helped to produce the constitution of the United States of America.

but Laura knew the name of the mohawk chief who had befriended benjamin franklin. She knew where franklin's original letters relating what he had learned from the mohawk are archived. She'd read the letters.

the american forefathers raised up a congress, a senate & a supreme court. Roughly analogous to the mohawk system of bear, wolf & turtle clans. Checks & balances.


.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

*200% sure Caesars Windsor Casino is committing fraud using remote control dice*



MrMatt said:


> House has no reason to cheat, that's the whole point of the house edge. Camera in the card shoe has no impact on Blackjack. The house always plays to the same set of rules, it gives them a statistical advantage.
> 
> That's the whole point of the casino, they're slightly more likely to win in any given interchange, lots of small bits over time means big money.


That is what all houses say that they have the edge and governed by the regulations. But that is not true.

Casino management in suite are number one Crooks. Casino dealers and probably not even the security knows about the fraud. 

I am 200% sure Caesars Windsor Casino is committing fraud using remote control dice, based on my own experience. Again, all this took place under their security video. Most people can not recognize the remote control dice. 

I am not asking any body here to Gamble. By fate, you may end up in Casino, I do not want anybody to have the same fate as me.

They will make you win first and then cheating to death begins. Since it is remote control, they really can decide who are the winners and looser.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> I am 200% sure Caesars Windsor Casino is committing fraud using remote control dice ... Most people can not recognize the remote control dice.



the thing is, if they can remotely control dice then controlling how the ballot will get checked in the polling booth will be a snap .:biggrin:

casinos have you observed your voting ballot getting itself mysteriously checked off in recent elections?


.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> the thing is, if they can remotely control dice then controlling how the ballot will get checked in the polling booth will be a snap .:biggrin:
> 
> casinos have you observed your voting ballot getting itself mysteriously checked off in recent elections?
> 
> ...


I have never voted for any politician in my life.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

frauds_by_c, 
I do genuinely hope that you did not lose your life savings or any substantial amount at the casino, and I also hope you do not have a gambling addiction that compells you to go - you will lose your money if you continue to go, cheats or not.
Aside from that, I enjoy your postings. The entertainment value of your over-the-top hyperbole is immense. 
You don't for example need to be 200% sure, only 100%.
I also don't think anyone is going to end up in a casino 'by fate', and I don't think they will be cheated literally 'to death'.

Do be careful of those snake eyes :


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> frauds_by_c,
> I do genuinely hope that you did not lose your life savings or any substantial amount at the casino, and I also hope you do not have a gambling addiction that compells you to go - you will lose your money if you continue to go, cheats or not.
> Aside from that, I enjoy your postings. The entertainment value of your over-the-top hyperbole is immense.
> You don't for example need to be 200% sure, only 100%.
> ...


Thank you very much for the concern, I do not have gambling addiction and have many other entertainment in life.

These Cheaters knows how to lure unsuspecting people into casino, mostly by having shows, bringing in Celebrity, free meals, free driinks and free hotels.

I did loose substantial amount from borrowed loan.

Now that I know they cheated, I am not going anywhere until they return my money one way or another.

I am prepared to face anything and I am not afraid of snakes worst they can do is kill you.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

ok i think i'm beginning to get the picture

he's conducting a sit-in at a snake-free casino where they have free diinks plus lots of celebrities & he's jolly well going to stay until they give him back his money

.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> .
> 
> ok i think i'm beginning to get the picture
> 
> ...


No, I will make this as my job to investigate and expose their every scam.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> I do not have gambling addiction


Err, yes you do, because you also said this...



frauds_by_casinos said:


> I did loose substantial amount from borrowed loan.


If what you risk is more than you can afford to throw away, than you have a gambling problem. Even in a 100% legitimate casino you were always more likely to loose than win.

By the way, if you have this unique skill of spotting rigged dice, why didn't you employ this skill _before_ you put money on the table?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> That is what all houses say that they have the edge and governed by the regulations. But that is not true.
> 
> Casino management in suite are number one Crooks. Casino dealers and probably not even the security knows about the fraud.
> 
> ...


You can't be 200% sure. That makes me question how well you understand statistics. Without an understanding of statistics, you could have been exposed to random chance, and not noticed it.

As well the stock market isn't gambling. I buy successful, profitable companies, and get a share of their earnings. Where is the gambling in that?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> These Cheaters knows how to lure unsuspecting people into casino, mostly by having shows, bringing in Celebrity, free meals, free driinks and free hotels.
> 
> *I did loose substantial amount from borrowed loan.*


Aha!...now we know why you are really posting here.. your'e sore loser and need to complain and have "sympathetic" ears listen.
TSK! TSK! borrowing money to gamble..and you say you are not a habitual gambler? hmmm?..
something wrong with "this picture'. :hopelessness:

Didn't you know before you started gambling that the "house always wins"..remote controlled dice or methods are there to ensure they win 99.9% of the time.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

i think we should join him in the sit-in for the free diinks, at least during the august heat wave

plus there's the slightest fragment of a chance that he might know something about programmed dice rolling. We could try to observe & learn.

.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

carverman said:


> Aha!...now we know why you are really posting here.. your'e sore loser and need to complain and have "sympathetic" ears listen.
> TSK! TSK! borrowing money to gamble..and you say you are not a habitual gambler? hmmm?..
> something wrong with "this picture'. :hopelessness:
> 
> Didn't you know before you started gambling that the "house always wins"..remote controlled dice or methods are there to ensure they win 99.9% of the time.


I heard that before "house always wins". I did not know that "house always wins by FRAUD AND cheating"


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy solution: find a full craps table and play the don't--now they're cheating for you!


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

I know that I am piling on, but I can't help but feel sorry for the billions of electrons in a server somewhere that have been entrapped by the confgurations of this thread.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> .
> 
> i think we should join him in the sit-in for the free diinks, at least during the august heat wave
> 
> ...


This thread except for the entertainment value is a TOTAL WASTE of Bandwidth and we are encourage him on
A fool never wins .


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

stantistic said:


> I know that I am piling on, but I can't help but feel sorry for the billions of electrons in a server somewhere that have been entrapped by the confgurations of this thread.


I agree, what a waste, but he is getting the attention he is seeking...( TROLLS 'R US)

So similar to a "bot" logging in, it will continue and continue as long as we keep feeding it.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Again I am not reporting conspiracy theory. This is about the your money. I made a mistake of my life time trusting just because these casinos are run by Government and claiming we follow regulations. Until I caught all this scammers red handed.
> 
> I know lot of you not going to agree with me. There is lot of Similarities between Casinos and Stock market. You are betting on a stock that will go up in value. If the the system is rigged, you could loose all your life investment and saving over night. As you know you these systems are managed by the Canadian Securities exchange or basically government. I am not saying Canadian Securities exchange is rigged but is governed by the same entity. I know for a fact these people are committing a fraud openly in casino.


So you lost money, and now it's obviously a conspiracy, rather than you're just bad at it. Gambling always favours the house, that's why they have multi-million dollar buildings, did you miss that point?

If you think that those of us here who invest in the market are gambling, then you really have a distorted view of reality.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> The story is not about gambling and is about Canadian Government Fraud.


Unfortunately, it appears to be about someone with an addiction. You should seek help because gambling addicts are at high risk of harming themselves.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

carverman said:


> This thread except for the entertainment value is a TOTAL WASTE of Bandwidth and we are encourage him on
> A fool never wins .



me i like entertainment. A financial forum is nothing if it does not cry out for lighthearted levity. Plus free diinks in this hot weather are lovely. Crushed ice in tall highball glasses, yum.

(PS) (carverman why are you SHOUTING so much once again) (you remember how moneyGal said she couldn't even think to write because of all the SHOUT-Y people)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> Easy solution: find a full craps table and play the don't--now they're cheating for you!



how does this work in options though


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

atrp2biz said:


> Easy solution: find a full craps table and play the don't--now they're cheating for you!


Again they are using the Remote control dice to cheat, they decide the exact out come of the dice. don't come will not work. 

They will 11 out for don't come and/or 7 out for every body, before don't come make it to a point.


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Beware of Canadian Casino Caesars Windsor, Ontario, Canada is committing fraud at table games and cheating is very common. They will rob you blind before you know it. They will make you win some and then fraud you big time.
> 
> Caesars Windsor committing fraud using remote control dice at Craps table and other table games.
> 
> ...


OP - I wish you all the best.
Please avoid casinos from here on.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Cat is starting to come out of the Bag!!!!!!

Gamblers taking Loto Quebec to court

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/you-ne...016834#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=OBHRklL

http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/gamblers-taking-loto-quebec-to-court-1.3016570


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Cat is starting to come out of the Bag!!!!!!
> 
> Gamblers taking Loto Quebec to court


That court case should have some interesting outcome. 



> alleges Loto-Quebec does not do enough to communicate the odds of winning.
> *Customers may know the probability of winning is low, but according to Renno’s request, it’s unlikely they know exactly how slim it is. *For example, the chances of winning this week’s $60-million prize are about one in 28,000,000.


 Odds of winning..even if these are published, there will still be players paying their money out to buy lottery tickets..that's the way it goes to have a dream until the winning numbers are drawn and they find out they are the BIG losers again. The bigger the jackpot the more will play and buy more than one ticket at the same time.

The sad thing is to see the welfare cases lining up buying up these tickets instead of food...or cigarettes and beer.

What's the odds of getting lung cancer or alcohol related liver diseases...a lot lower than 1 in 28 million,
(more likely closer to 1 in 10), but that doesn't seem to deter them from buying cigarettes and beer.

There are roughly 35 million people in Canada now. Lets take a SWAG guess that 30% (11.6 million) of them are children/seniors in nursing homes/people in hospitals that are not allowed or be able to buy lootery tickets. 

That leaves roughly 23.4 million left that could buy lottery tickets, if they choose to do so, so it raises their chances of winning 
slightly better than 1 in 28 million, about odds at 1.2 in 28 million.

A lawyer launching a class action suit, hoping to win the case and get lots of loot to buy....more and more lottery tickets!:biggrin:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm afraid the Loto-Quebec case has no bearing at all on f_by_c's original complaint. If anything, it seems to be another example of a person feeling hard done by after losing at gambling. Two tickets/wk x 3 yrs = 312 tickets. I don't have any idea how much money that would be, I have never actually bought a lottery ticket.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I'm afraid the Loto-Quebec case has no bearing at all on f_by_c's original complaint.


Again, I was cheated by Quebec Casinos by fraud. I'm afraid people like you never can see the fraud, even after showing you. Fool Born Every Minute.

I'm afraid Loto-Quebec case has everything to do with my Case:
1. Loto-Quebec manages / run all Quebec Casinos.
2. Quebec Casinos openly engaged in fraud and can show to any lawyer.
3. So We all suppose to believe that Loto-Quebec are very honest at Lottery but not at Casinos only.

Another link.
http://gamingontario.com/?p=93


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh sorry, I thought it was the casino in Windsor and Ontario regulators that was the issue. I didn't realize you were spreading your wealth around in Quebec as well.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Oh sorry, I thought it was the casino in Windsor and Ontario regulators that was the issue. I didn't realize you were spreading your wealth around in Quebec as well.


I am originally from Quebec and still visit there very often.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I play the Ontario online slots sometimes.

I wager $50 and usually play for hours because I play for pennies on games that have lots of small payouts and bonus rounds.

The OLG website has a big lag in it, so you click the button and wheels go round and round and round and round.

That extends the playing time............LOL.

I bet progressively.........20 cents, 40 cents. 60 cents, 80 cents, and $1...........and then repeat the cycle over and over.

The machine always pays jackpots and bonus rounds, but I need to have it "hit" on the 80 cent and $1 bets to make money.

I figure I have a 40% chance of making money. This year I was up a few hundred until June and now am down a few hundred.

Too many jackpots have hit on the 20 cent bet and it paid $50 instead of the $250 it would have paid on a $1 bet :upset:

(I have won so many more jackpots at the 20 cent bet than the $1 bet that I am starting to wonder if the OLG software tracks progressive betting and pays off the jackpots on the lowest bets)

It is just entertainment and basically I am donating $50 to watch the reels go round and round, with a chance of winning something.

P.S. I don't recommend my "system" to anyone. It is not scientifically proven and I have no clue if it is a valid strategy. 

For me it just means I can play a lot longer, more turns of the wheels and a better chance of winning something (usually smaller), than if I bet $1 for 50 rolls and then quit playing. That could be minutes instead of hours.

I ended last year with a profit and am currently in a deficit for this year, so I am not getting rich off it in any event.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

In Ontario and Quebec Casinos, Like crooks on street games, not all players and / or Gamblers next to you are real and staged. At Caesars Windsor casino, Fake players are used to engage in conflicts with winners to upset them.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I only play the online slots and only the Ontario government website, which is regulated and I know I will get paid if I win.

They don't set casinos up for players like me. All the "penny" machines have minimum amounts to bet...........like $2 or more a spin.

I bet 20 cents and am happy to win 30 cents. They wouldn't be able to pay the casino staff with players like me.

If I sat in a casino and bet $50 and it lasted 1 hour...........the casino would return 94% to players and would keep 6% of $50.

They don't want people like me taking up a seat at a machine for an hour for $3 minus the free pop and coffee.

That is just how casinos are designed for maximum profits.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Cat is starting to come out of the Bag!!!!!!
> 
> Gamblers taking Loto Quebec to court
> 
> ...


These lawsuits have nothing to do with rigging of casinos, just some lawyer hoping to score a lot of money by claiming that the suckers...er...poor individuals who buy lottery tickets should understand they have a better chance of getting stuck by lightning while accepting the Nobel Peace Prize. If the court has any common sense they'll not only throw the case out immediately, they'll force the law firm to disclose that lawsuits aren't a lottery ticket.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> In Ontario and Quebec Casinos, Like crooks on street games, not all players and / or Gamblers next to you are real and staged. At Caesars Windsor casino, Fake players are used to engage in conflicts with winners to upset them.


So now you're accusing the casinos of using shills? It's likely a good thing this is an anonymous forum because you're now libeling them.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> So now you're accusing the casinos of using shills? It's likely a good thing this is an anonymous forum because you're now libeling them.


Go and tell you friends, not to commit fraud on your own Citizens. 

http://gamingontario.com/?p=93


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Actually casinos in Ontario are operated by private gambling corporations. 

The government regulates them and collects royalties for themselves and municipalities.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

sags said:


> Actually casinos in Ontario are operated by private gambling corporations.
> 
> The government regulates them and collects royalties for themselves and municipalities.


Thieves at Caesars Windsor are located in Ontario Government Building. 

AGCO / OPP gives them the protection to do what ever. 

Caesars Windsor partially private, to avoid accountability and answerability to public.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

They don't build casinos to lose money. That much is obvious. The question is how far will they go to trim the suckers? Because trimming the suckers is what they are there for.

I should think having the odds in their favor, plus human nature, plus whatever 'encouragement' they can engineer into their establishments should give a satisfactory payoff. But, where greed is involved it is hard to say where the government and the Mafia draws the line.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> They don't build casinos to lose money. That much is obvious. The question is how far will they go to trim the suckers? Because trimming the suckers is what they are there for.
> 
> I should think having the odds in their favor, plus human nature, plus whatever 'encouragement' they can engineer into their establishments should give a satisfactory payoff. But, where greed is involved it is hard to say where the government and the Mafia draws the line.


Based on what you are saying, If People buy huge houses can't cover the mortgage, So they have an excuse to commit fraud like casinos.

Independent audit and examination of Video surveillance needed to expose what really goes on at Caesars Windsor Casino. They should be able to make more than enough revenue just from the slots.

From what I hear from others, Mafia's ran the Casinos much better than these crooks.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Go and tell you friends, not to commit fraud on your own Citizens.
> 
> http://gamingontario.com/?p=93


My friends? You aren't a Alex Jones fan are you?


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> My friends? You aren't a Alex Jones fan are you?


Sorry mate, I am not his fan like you. But you should read the links below.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/you-ne...016834#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=OBHRklL

http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/gamblers-taking-loto-quebec-to-court-1.3016570


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Sorry mate, I am not his fan like you. But you should read the links below.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/you-ne...016834#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=OBHRklL
> 
> http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/gamblers-taking-loto-quebec-to-court-1.3016570



Jones is a total loon, but you seem to share the same love of conspiracy theories. You also don't seem to have much of an attention span as I already commented on these links.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> Jones is a total loon, but you seem to share the same love of conspiracy theories. You also don't seem to have much of an attention span as I already commented on these links.


I have personally witnessed Caesars Windsor committing fraud and have reported to AGCO and Ontario Provincial Police. I have requested them to backup the Surveillance video by dates. I am willing to testify at any Court of Law.

Can you do the same? Have you ever been to Caesars Windsor? What make you think this is a conspiracy theories? Do you have any expertise in this field?


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^Why do you go to a Casino?


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

coptzr said:


> ^^^Why do you go to a Casino?


Now I go there to expose their fraud and to recover stolen money.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I do not know if those casinos are engaged in fraudulent activities.

I do know that they can easily make money without committing fraud. 

It comes down to math. The arithmetic is on their side. That is why we never darken their doors.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

ian said:


> I do not know if those casinos are engaged in fraudulent activities.
> 
> I do know that they can easily make money without committing fraud.
> 
> It comes down to math. The arithmetic is on their side. That is why we never darken their doors.


I can tell you for 100% certain.

I do know these casinos are engaged in fraudulent activities.

I do know that Caesars Windsor making money by committing fraud. 

When it comes down to math. Their side does not add up.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope when you go there these days, you are just watching them for fraud and not gambling. It would be pretty silly to gamble when you know they are fraudulent!


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> I have personally witnessed Caesars Windsor committing fraud and have reported to AGCO and Ontario Provincial Police. I have requested them to backup the Surveillance video by dates. I am willing to testify at any Court of Law.
> 
> Can you do the same? Have you ever been to Caesars Windsor? What make you think this is a conspiracy theories? Do you have any expertise in this field?


I've been to Windsor a few times, I actually did quite well at their Blackjack tables. 
Other than losing a lot of money, what is your expertise? What exactly have you done to "witness" them committing fraud? As for my background, I am an engineer who works in IT security. I am also a former CPA, and have done work in mathematical modeling. The casinos simply don't need to do anything fraudulent because even a percent or two in their favour will eventual mean you'll lose any money you have.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Now I go there to expose their fraud and to recover stolen money.


Why not focus on something more productive.

It is illogical for a casino the cheat, the odds are already in their favour, cheating wouldn't actually benefit them in any way, so why bother?


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Spudd said:


> I hope when you go there these days, you are just watching them for fraud and not gambling. It would be pretty silly to gamble when you know they are fraudulent!


Oh, but he has to keep gambling to maintain his "cover"!


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

We all heard about Corruption, discrimination, fraud, scam, and kickback in other sectors and public were never been able to prove it.

The interesting thing about this incident is that, you see the scam right in front of eyes and committed openly.
Caesars Windsor and others denying it vigorously, while it is happening.

Funny part is that they can not stop doing the scam.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> I've been to Windsor a few times, I actually did quite well at their Blackjack tables.
> Other than losing a lot of money, what is your expertise? What exactly have you done to "witness" them committing fraud? As for my background, I am an engineer who works in IT security. I am also a former CPA, and have done work in mathematical modeling. The casinos simply don't need to do anything fraudulent because even a percent or two in their favour will eventual mean you'll lose any money you have.


If you could not see the fraud even after reporting how it is happening, I don't know where you got your engineering, IT, and CPA degrees.

I challenge you to identify the discrepancies on OLG and all Ontario Resort Casinos financial reports using your CPA degree.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Again, I was cheated by Quebec Casinos by fraud. I'm afraid people like you never can see the fraud, even after showing you.
> 
> Fool Born Every Minute ...


Some here don't gamble at casinos or buy lottery tickets. Others set a twenty dollar gambling budget then stop when it is gone.

From the posts, it seems you borrowed then risked and lost.


Remind me again who fool is?


Good luck getting any money back ...


Cheers


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> If you could not see the fraud even after reporting how it is happening, I don't know where you got your engineering, IT, and CPA degrees.
> 
> I challenge you to identify the discrepancies on OLG and all Ontario Resort Casinos financial reports using your CPA degree.


I have degrees in Commerce and Engineering. CPA is a designation, and IT security is a field, so it is obvious that there is a lot you don't know. Another thing that you don't understand is that there is nothing to find in their financial statement. So, I have zero interest in engaging in a fools errand. Do you expect OLG or Casino Windsor to have a footnote indicating how much money is stolen from customers?


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> I have degrees in Commerce and Engineering. CPA is a designation, and IT security is a field, so it is obvious that there is a lot you don't know. Another thing that you don't understand is that there is nothing to find in their financial statement. So, I have zero interest in engaging in a fools errand. Do you expect OLG or Casino Windsor to have a footnote indicating how much money is stolen from customers?


Again, If you could not see the fraud even after reporting how it is happening, I don't know where you got your engineering, IT, and CPA degrees.

These crooks openly engaged in illegal activities which are clearly prohibited by Canadian Law and will be brought to justice one way or another.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Now I go there to expose their fraud and to recover stolen money.


Seriously?
You walk into a business, hand them money with no agreement of terms made of any kind in trade such as food, entertainment or percentage return on funds.

Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
Simple Definition of fraud
: the crime of using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person
: a person who pretends to be what he or she is not in order to trick people
: a copy of something that is meant to look like the real thing in order to trick people

Full Definition of fraud
1
a : deceit, trickery; specifically : intentional perversion of truth in order to induce another to part with something of value or to surrender a legal right b : an act of deceiving or misrepresenting : trick
2
a : a person who is not what he or she pretends to be : impostor; also : one who defrauds : cheat b : one that is not what it seems or is represented to be

Related Words
cross, fix; Ponzi scheme, pyramid scheme; racket, rip-off; thimblerig, three-card monte; device, dodge, gimmick, jig, ploy, scheme, sleight, stratagem, trick, wile; gouging, overcharging, soaking; counterfeit, fake, forgery, hoax, humbug, phony (also phoney), sham

Synonym Discussion of fraud
deception, fraud, double-dealing, subterfuge, trickery mean the acts or practices of one who deliberately deceives. deception may or may not imply blameworthiness, since it may suggest cheating or merely tactical resource <magicians are masters of deception>. fraud always implies guilt and often criminality in act or practice <indicted for fraud>. double-dealing suggests treachery or at least action contrary to a professed attitude <a go-between suspected of double-dealing>. subterfuge suggests the adoption of a stratagem or the telling of a lie in order to escape guilt or to gain an end <obtained the papers by subterfuge>. trickery implies ingenious acts intended to dupe or cheat <resorted to trickery to gain their ends>.

imposture, fraud, sham, fake, humbug, counterfeit mean a thing made to seem other than it is. imposture applies to any situation in which a spurious object or performance is passed off as genuine <their claim of environmental concern is an imposture>. fraud usually implies a deliberate perversion of the truth <the diary was exposed as a fraud>. sham applies to fraudulent imitation of a real thing or action <condemned the election as a sham>. fake implies an imitation of or substitution for the genuine but does not necessarily imply dishonesty <these jewels are fakes; the real ones are in the vault>. humbug suggests elaborate pretense usually so flagrant as to be transparent <creating publicity by foisting humbugs on a gullible public>. counterfeit applies especially to the close imitation of something valuable <20-dollar bills that were counterfeits>.

FRAUD Defined for Kids
fraud play
noun \ˈfrȯd\
Definition of fraud for Students
1
: trickery, deceit <They got the money by fraud.>
2
: an act of deceiving : trick <Investigators uncovered the fraud.>
3
: a person who pretends to be what he or she is not <You're not Santa Claus—you're a fraud.>

Law Dictionary
fraud
noun
Legal Definition of fraud
1
a : any act, expression, omission, or concealment calculated to deceive another to his or her disadvantage; specifically : a misrepresentation or concealment with reference to some fact material to a transaction that is made with knowledge of its falsity or in reckless disregard of its truth or falsity and with the intent to deceive another and that is reasonably relied on by the other who is injured thereby b : the affirmative defense of having acted in response to a fraud
2
: the crime or tort of committing fraud <convicted of securities fraud> — see also misrepresentation
Editor's note: A tort action based on fraud is also referred to as an action of deceit.
actual fraud : fraud committed with the actual intent to deceive and thereby injure another —called also fraud in fact — compare constructive fraud in this entry collateral fraud : extrinsic fraud in this entry constructive fraud : conduct that is considered fraud under the law despite the absence of an intent to deceive because it has the same consequences as an actual fraud would have and it is against public interests (as because of the violation of a public or private trust or confidence, the breach of a fiduciary duty, or the use of undue influence) —called also legal fraud — compare actual fraud in this entry equitable fraud : constructive fraud in this entry —used especially in New Jersey extrinsic fraud : fraud (as that involved in making a false offer of compromise) that induces one not to present a case in court or deprives one of the opportunity to be heard; also : fraud that is not involved in the actual issues presented to a court and that prevents a full and fair hearing —called also collateral fraud — compare intrinsic fraud in this entry fraud in fact : actual fraud in this entry fraud in law : fraud that is presumed to have occurred in light of the circumstances irrespective of intent to deceive fraud in the factum : fraud in which the deception causes the other party to misunderstand the nature of the transaction in which he or she is engaging especially with regard to the contents of an instrument (as a contract or promissory note) —called also fraud in the execution — compare fraud in the inducement in this entry fraud in the inducement : fraud in which the deception leads the other party to engage in a transaction the nature of which he or she understands — compare fraud in the factum in this entry fraud on the court : fraud involving conduct that undermines the integrity of the judicial process (as by improperly influencing a judge, jury, or other court personnel); also : extrinsic fraud in this entry identity fraud : the unauthorized use of another's means of identification (as name or social security number) to commit fraud intrinsic fraud : fraud (as by the use of false or forged documents, false claims, or perjured testimony) that deceives the trier of fact and results in a judgment in favor of the party perpetrating the fraud — compare extrinsic fraud in this entry legal fraud
1
: constructive fraud in this entry
2
: actual fraud in this entry —used especially in New Jersey mail fraud : fraud committed by use of the postal service especially as described in title 18 section 1341 of the U.S. Code wire fraud : fraud committed by using a means of electronic communication (as a telephone) — see also Wire Fraud Act


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Caesars Windsor, and / or Ontario Resort Casinos are openly engaged in illegal activities which are clearly prohibited by Canadian Law and will be brought to justice one way or another. 

OLG, and Loto Quebec are the masterminds behind the Fraud.

http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/gamblers...016570#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=2vGZQ4J

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/you-ne...016834#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=OBHRklL

http://gamingontario.com/?p=93


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

i for one don't believe that gambling casinos are illegal.

for anyone to say that casinos are "clearly prohibited by canadian law" is not true.

that quebec suit against Loto quebec looks like frivolous ambulance-chasing to me. It's possible the suit will be dismissed.

as for our friend's ontario link, that leads to an anonymous complaint by a malcontent who says he's an OLG employee & appears to believe he's a whistleblower.

what i recall - from looking into the issue once when writing about the hundreds of online casinos being hosted in mohawk kanewake near montreal - is that gaming in canada is under provincial jurisdiction. Always has been. Evidently there is precious little federal legislation that governs the action.

it's even said that the provincial gummints like it that way. Because a rescue plan of last resort which the provinces have - as the debt figures for some worsen relentlessly - would be to build out provincial gaming facilities to include online gambling casinos & poker rooms.

in the meantime, provinces tend to tread lightly on existing brick-&-mortar casinos.

.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

First off, I can't believe there are 8 pages of comments on this thread...while initially entertaining, it's now downright silly.

Frauds, maybe try showing your 100% proof. So far your "proof" is they don't post the odds lawsuit, and employees are disgruntled lawsuit...nothing about fraud or cheating.

Before you continue however, you should look up the definition of words like "slander", which you can also be sued for...

Next, look up the history of the making of Las Vegas...or even the history of the mob in Vegas. It's fairly well documented that, despite every ability to do otherwise, they heavily frowned upon the "crooked" game, even going so far as to attacking the competition who ran crooked games in the same areas as they ran games. The reason? Reputation. They made so much money off a straight game, there was no reason to cheat. They literally pulled millions off the top daily and no one even noticed due to the amount of money coming in.

After you read some of that, next you need to read some introductory books of statistics...something like "fooled by randomness". These books will give you a primer on how math really works, not how most people believe it should work because they don't really understand math.

Finally, will the rest of you quit encouraging this poor fool, his tinfoil cap is obviously on too tight, he's clearly got no understanding of words he uses (like fraud, proof, etc) or math and statistics, and seems unwilling to learn. He's beyond help, giving him a platform on which to rail against the injustices of society and encouraging him, while entertaining at first, is actually quite mean.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a Guy said:


> ... giving him a platform on which to rail against the injustices of society and encouraging him, while entertaining at first, is actually quite mean.



in what way is it mean, though.

no one is taking frauds_casinos seriously.

on the other hand, the addictive nature of gambling & the spread of online casinos are legitimate topics that folks can discuss in a serious manner ...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Humble, I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Though I agree that no one can take the OP seriously, this thread is truly a representation of some many things that are wrong these days that are related to finances and society.
So many topics to consider... 
1. Addictive nature of gambling.
2. The lack of basic understanding statistics and concepts of probability. 
3. This leads to discussions on our education system. Some school boards are dumbing down their math programs, because people don't understand it, and it's 'too hard' and not practical.. Blah blah... Well this thread is a pretty good example of how math and probability is important. 
4. At what point should the government be intervening because people cannot take accoubilty for their own actions and educating themselves.
5. Finally, how about people just taking some accountability for their actions. 

Rant over...for now.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Caesars Windsor, and / or Ontario Resort Casinos are openly engaged in illegal activities which are clearly prohibited by Canadian Law and will be brought to justice one way or another.
> 
> OLG, and Loto Quebec are the masterminds behind the Fraud.
> 
> ...


Your first two links are about the same frivolous law suit, and the last one isn't even a claim of "fraud" just an ex-employee complaining about how management mistreated their employees (in his view). None of them are corroborating evidence for your accusation of "magnetized dice" or whatever you originally were complaining about.

I suggest you just stay away from any gambling establishment and use your time for more productive endeavors.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

frauds_by_casinos said:


> Again, If you could not see the fraud even after reporting how it is happening, I don't know where you got your engineering, IT, and CPA degrees.
> 
> These crooks openly engaged in illegal activities which are clearly prohibited by Canadian Law and will be brought to justice one way or another.


Again, you're offering nothing to substantiate anything other than your rather warped opinion on the world. You obviously understand little about statistical odds, and you expect everyone just to accept your word. The US has a saying "Go tell it to the Marines", which I'll translate to "Go tell it to the RCMP".


PS the saying means "I couldn't care less."


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

*OLG, and Loto Quebec are the masterminds behind the Fraud.*



Market Lost said:


> Again, you're offering nothing to substantiate anything other than your rather warped opinion on the world. You obviously understand little about statistical odds, and you expect everyone just to accept your word. The US has a saying "Go tell it to the Marines", which I'll translate to "Go tell it to the RCMP".
> 
> 
> PS the saying means "I couldn't care less."


I am 100% sure that Caesars Windsor, and / or Ontario Resort Casinos are committing fraud by using remote control dice to cheat the players.

Would you buy lottery tickets from OLG and / or Loto-Quebec, after knowing they are part of Casino fraud ?


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's what you can do for us. Strap on a go-pro camera, walk into the casino you speak of, next time they roll the dice towards you, grab them and run like he!! out the door to the parking lot, smash them with a hammer and post the pics for us to see.

On a side note, anytime I'm dragged into a casino with family or friends, I go with the theory of spending $20 on coins, playing the cheapest slot machines each only once then moving to another. The money will last much longer, time goes by easier, and in the end everyone else feels bad when its time to leave much more broke than they already were.


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Another consumer warning to all Canadians on tripadvisor.ca regarding Caesars Windsor.

If you take a look at the reviews, most of the real reviews are pending in status while beware of all the "Reviews collected in partnership with Caesars Entertainment".


----------



## frauds_by_casinos (Aug 6, 2016)

Watch Out Toronto: A lot of misinformation is being dished out about a Toronto casino

http://www.osga.com/online_gaming_a...being-dished-out-about-a-Toronto-casino-17700


----------

